# Arctic cat 1000 snorkel



## scubasteve78 (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't find anywhere for my quad snorkel. I just got a 2014 1000 XT and want to snorkel it. I can figure most of it out...just was looking for a few pictures or examples to make it easier. If anyone could help out that would be great


----------



## dragdad (Nov 13, 2014)

The cost of the mudpro setup vs their height seems like a waste. .. i think i spent 150 bucks on a kit from **********, then another maybe 20 bucks to extend them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ You wasted your money too....


Probably could have built it for less than $80.


----------

